# Best treatment for hoof thrush??



## XmisshorsestyleX (30 July 2007)

Whats your best way to treat hoof thrush, ive been battling away with it for a couple of weeks now and it doesnt seem to be clearing up ive been using this EQUITECH'S" Hoof Hygiene Spray.. So can anyone recommend a better alternative?


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (30 July 2007)

I use Hydrogen Peroxide.  (sp?)


----------



## Blizzard (30 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

I use Hydrogen Peroxide.  (sp?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto.

Lance has suffered VERY badly with thrush his whole life and its the only thing that sorts him out.


----------



## coedcae (30 July 2007)

Thrush buster, only thing that cleared up my friend's pony that had had every treatment given, vets treatment and farrier input


----------



## zizz (30 July 2007)

Ask your vet for some hydrogen peroxide in the form of a treatment for foot rot in sheep as this is the strongest spray avaliable for animals, msorry haven't got a clue what its called, but its quite cheap too.


----------



## Michelle73 (30 July 2007)

Hydrogen Peroxide - about £2 per bottle (Litre) from the hairdressing suppliers.  Make sure you use gloves.  Its what someone recommended to me.  Also when I took on the horse I have now, he had magots in his feet (thank God I found this horse) vet recommended Hydrogen Peroxide to treat that as well.  One of my friends uses it regularly to keep their feet clean and clear of thrush.  I use it once in a blue moon and always have some tucked away.


----------



## DaisyDuke (30 July 2007)

I was told to use Iodine.
But I do know theres a new product out called Equi-pak, havent used it myself but have been told its good! Not sure how much it is either!! Not a very helpful post really!!


----------



## zigzag (30 July 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide, brill stuff (good for abcesses as well once opened up) but wear gloves or your hands turn white (as I found out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ISHmad (30 July 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide is okay, but it kills the good tissue as well as the infected stuff.

Try scrubbing the feet with one capful of Hibiscrub diluted in a pint of water - brush across the frogs and sole until it foams.  Then spray with NetTex Frog Health disinfectant - clears thrush up within about 3 days usually.


----------



## OrangeEmpire (30 July 2007)

Hibiscrub once only and then follow up with salty water every day until it is gone. You don't want to overdo the HP or the Hibiscrub as it does start attacking healthy tissue after a while. (V slowly tho so don't panic you're not disolving your horse's feet!)


----------



## XmisshorsestyleX (30 July 2007)

Ive been told not to use hydrogen peroxide as it can burn away the good tissue aswell as the bad and could cause chemical burns to the sole...?? I also researched what this person has said and it appears to be true. 

I always thought the best way to treat it was peroxide but now im very confused!!!!


----------



## Donkeymad (30 July 2007)

Does no one use Stockholm Tar these days?


----------

